
4chan Doesn't Allow Criticizing Russia - Sadkov
http://lj.rossia.org/users/sadkov/434044.html
======
tdxcbkif
It seems that a moderator of /int/ removes posts that criticize russia. I
would try to contact gookmoot and see if he cares.

------
guilhas
Recently Reddit doesn't allow criticising the west.

Everything that does not follow the mainstream narrative gets banned or
abnormally downvoted in the main subs.

~~~
bediger4000
This comment is off topic, but off topic in a particular, illuminating way.

4chan doesn't allow criticizing Russia, which if true, is of interest because
4chan is one of those places that trolls have been able to get their racist
and fascist memes out in the public view, and into mainstream discourse. 4chan
is also been accused of being Russian-influenced. Deleting posts criticizing
Russia would seem to be more evidence of that influence.

Reddit doesn't allow criticizing "the west" is not relevant. It's vague in a
weird way, and not even equivalent. "The west" isn't well defined: western
hemisphere, NATO members, western Europe + USA and Commonwealth nations, what?
This is vague enough that I'm sure you could look and find examples of
unfairly downvoted reddit posts and comments.

But so what? Reddit is not 4chan. This is classic Russian-style "whataboutism"
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whataboutism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whataboutism)).
Like I wrote above, that's of interest because if some 4chan moderator is
deleting Russia-related comments/whatever, then someone using a Russian-style
attack on criticism of that would seem to be part of the 4chan problem.

~~~
guilhas
Because 4chan compared with Reddit is the slum of the internet. I don't use
it, and I think very few are worried of what's happening there.

But I care about Reddit. Until recent was a good open forum that allowed good
discussions. And recently it changed.

"the west" is where I live, so I would like to be able to criticize my
leaders. Wich with the Assange developments, and the ABC raid, it is clear
that thing are only about to get worse.

By "the west" I meant countries align with US objectives. If you still don't
know I can compile you a list...

Yes, "whataboutism" is a point made a lot by hypocrites wanting to criticize
others without wanting to analysis their own behaviors.

~~~
bediger4000
The phrase "the west" gets used to mean a lot of different things. You really
should clarify what you mean, and maybe avoid "the west" as a catchall -
you're going to confuse some people, and make yet another population
suspicious of your reasoning.

------
salawat
[https://cryptome.org/2012/07/gent-forum-
spies.htm](https://cryptome.org/2012/07/gent-forum-spies.htm)

I'll just leave this here.

Information Warfare and Perception Management is a real and valuable tool in
manipulating world events, and collective awareness.

The more you're aware of this, the easier it is to start to make sense of
things.

Happy browsing Not-so-Anon.

